# Totally Spies Passion Patties



## RockinFFA (Aug 5, 2009)

I randomly remembered this episode of this cartoon called Totally Spies in which "A sinister cookie manufacturer creates a highly addictive cookie which makes all who eat it severely fat." :eat2: Crazy enough they had the whole episode on youtube, so watch and enjoy. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wu4yqwdI140
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e0CHS9QIllw
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=so0s_K4DttU


----------



## Tau (Aug 6, 2009)

I used to ADORE this show - it was on when I was in my first year of varsity and I'd skip lectures to watch it . Thanks for sharing! I'm not into weightgain exactly but there was something about them getting fatter that made me happy in my pants


----------



## Tau (Aug 6, 2009)

Tau said:


> I used to ADORE this show - it was on when I was in my first year of varsity and I'd skip lectures to watch it . Thanks for sharing! I'm not into weightgain exactly but there was something about them getting fatter that made me happy in my pants



I just watched the entire episode - I don't know - I'm kinda pissed off now.


----------

